# Lets see your shop or work space



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 4, 2010)

]Heres a few shots of my bike shop.its a 9' x 12 wood shed in my back yard.i also have a 30' x 24' trailer that i use for my stock for my service truck.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 4, 2010)

Great shop Gene. Heres a few of my shop. Its in my basement with a few rooms tucked off to the side full of bikes and my garage is filled with BMX ramps and there is more bikes tucked all over the house. i even have bike parts on my dresser and in my closet!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 4, 2010)

I was looking at your trailer and the checker floor.You got it made with your shop.On a scale of one to ten you have a ten there.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you, in the spring ill have my welder set up in the garage with my new drill press and hopefully a bridgeprt and lathe...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm drooling over both shops! I have the space in my basement, just not enough time to organize, build shelves, or work on bikes!


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 5, 2010)

Man I love Bridgeports. Do you build frames?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, you guys have some nice clean and well organized shops.  Mine is a little more eclectic (ok, cluttered is a better term) but it is a heated 15' x 20' shop attached to a 40' x 45' barn that holds my many other bikes and toys.  It's my home away from home, yea I spend more time here than in the house.  Sorry, the pictures were actually taken for one of my latest project, a 1961 era themed drag bike, but they do show the shop from both directions.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2010)

took a while but here is a photo of my messy bike shed. it's 16' x 20' and I built it myself. I need to do some spring cleaning.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, in the second picture what is that first bike?I have never seen a spring setup like that before, totally cool in my opinion.......and is that a flashlight on the handlebars?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2010)

where have you been??? this is the rat rod bike I built a couple years ago, I didn't win the build off but the bike has a bit of a cult following. search on the rat rod site for Godzilla and it will turn up. yes that's a flashlight, for the competition it was on the front fender, I moved it to the bars when I added the jet on the fender. the fork is from a Ross bike from the '60's, here's a photo of the bike from the build off:


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2010)

I've never been to the ratrod site but I'm sure going now! You did a bangup on that bike, I love it!


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is my set-up, pics are from last year so much has changed, I have even less space now.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow,thanks a lot,now i an going outside and throw rocks at my shop lol


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, this is it. Wife wonders why I never go in the house.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2010)

Let me loose in there for just 1 measly hour, Rusty...........


----------

